# THANK YOU for fixing (Print) in a post!



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

No more cutting and pasting one post out of a thread! The (Print) command was always there, but was broken for a long time.

Thank you!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hummm...We made no changes to the code at all. But glad it works for you. (Though I think only works if you you are on page one of a thread.)


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

ROFL. "Page 1" may have been why it worked this time.  If page 1 works, then maybe the rest of the pages are just an offset problem?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It does not know how to count, thus it only works on page one. This is why we offer the DOWNLOAD THREAD option.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm not sure I understand why it needs to count. The link for printing is:

```
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=343477&p=5042675
```
As far as I can figure, it's a thread number and post number. The thread number seems unnecessary except to get the title of the thread. But the post number just looks like an index number into a big steaming vat of posts. Can't you just ladle out that one post and put it in a window?

Obviously I have no idea how this works, eh?


----------

